# Sigs that look like a list of accomplishments...



## Cergorach (Jan 19, 2003)

I realy don't want to spoil anyone's fun, but Sigs are getting a bit out of hand here and there. Is it not desirable to limit Sigs to a certain length (number of lines and characters)?

I know i can turn it off, but i like to read some witty remarks without being confronted constantly by Sigs that are bigger than their owners posts...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 19, 2003)

Ya, there are some sigs that are really big.  For people who have those I've noticed some will allow their sig to be seen in the first post to a thread, but every post after that they don't show it.  Now, if we can just get most of the people to do that


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2003)

Generally speaking, I think that it is polite to adopt the following:

1) If your sig is longer than you post, then something's wrong somewhere.

2) If your sig s longer than a line or two, just show it once in a thread.  People don't want to have to come across your half page of text and graphics every third post.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 19, 2003)

now that we have avatars, why have graphics in the signature at all?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a big signature (turning it on here to show my point), but I usually show it only once by thread. 

It's a matter of self control. You like your sig with some graphics? ok, use it... but don't abuse it. Get used to un-check the "Show Signature" box in every post you do, it's not so easy.

And not, the solution is not banning graphics from sig. For many reasons. First one, some of the ongest sig are text only, Second one, it wouldn't be fair, it would be like banning all OT threads because some jerk opened 15 OT topics the same night.


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Jan 20, 2003)

Is this one considered "big"?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 20, 2003)

LeeCHeSSS said:
			
		

> *Is this one considered "big"? *




Not, the first time you put it in a thread. Maybe yes, after 10 messages from you in said thread 

Testing possible new sig for me too:


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 20, 2003)

How does one only use their sig once in a thread?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 20, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *How does one only use their sig once in a thread? *




Next time you post, you uncheck the  Show Signature checkbox that appears under the text area when you write your message


----------



## Eternalknight (Jan 20, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Next time you post, you uncheck the  Show Signature checkbox that appears under the text area when you write your message  *




Ok, simple enough...


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 20, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And not, the solution is not banning graphics from sig. For many reasons. First one, some of the ongest sig are text only, Second one, it wouldn't be fair, it would be like banning all OT threads because some jerk opened 15 OT topics the same night. *




i never said they should be banned, i just basically said "what's the point of all the graphics?"

i find all long signatures annoying


----------



## Horacio (Jan 20, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i never said they should be banned, i just basically said "what's the point of all the graphics?"
> 
> i find all long signatures annoying *




Well, I guess that it depends on your point of view. I like pics in signatures (not only in mine  ). But I dislike when overused


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2003)

I usually turn off my signature, even though I don't consider it too long.

Speaking of sigs... that guinea pig is getting a bit old...


----------



## bondetamp (Jan 20, 2003)

Erm ...

You _know_ that you can edit your preferences so that signatures don't show up for you, right?

Go to "user cp" and then "edit options". There you can choose to turn off signatures, avatars and images in general.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 20, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Speaking of sigs... that guinea pig is getting a bit old... *




I can make you 'Iconic Guinea Pig" banner if you want...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 20, 2003)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> I can make you 'Iconic Guinea Pig" banner if you want...  *



I'd rather have an "Iconic Perry Rhodan Fan". 

How does this sound: "There are no contradictions, just untold stories."?


----------



## kreynolds (Jan 20, 2003)

bondetamp said:
			
		

> *Erm ...
> 
> You know that you can edit your preferences so that signatures don't show up for you, right? *




After reading the starting post of this thread for a second time, I'm pretty confidant that's already been taken into consideration.


----------



## Cergorach (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't really mind a couple of lines of witty remarks (although anything past three is pushing it), i actually like that! I also don't mind a line of text and a nice image, (but more than one image is pushing it). But certain parties don't know when enough is enough...

Take for example the first thread (of the moment) in the D20 Publishers Forum:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37459

See what i mean? Does all that info NEED to be in the sig?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 22, 2003)

I've had long and short sigs. Normally a "I'm an X Y" graphic. (Obnoxious Hero, and my Justice Wrath Sigs come to mind). I only would use it 1/thread 95% of the time, or at least only 1/page.

Now that I have a short sig, I include it in every post. The problem occurs when I revert back to the picture sig, and people go looking through my hundreds of signatures (now 10x bigger than what they currently are), and get upset.

That's my trouble.


----------



## arwink (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm attrocious at remembering to turn my sig off, even when I'm making a concerted effort to do so.  The main problem is that I barely notice them, even the big graphic ones, unless they slow down loading times on the thread.  

Generally, I just gloss over them.


----------



## Ravellion (Jan 22, 2003)

Mine is three lines... does it bother anyone?

Rav


----------



## Henry (Jan 23, 2003)

This is why I try to turn mine off when I post pithy comments. The comment gets lost in the .sig.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 23, 2003)

Rav said:
			
		

> *Mine is three lines... does it bother anyone?
> *




Not really, but if you think it is worth it, you can add a [ size ] [ /size ] tag to make it a bit smaller.


----------

